# Using a Fish Stock



## Caspers Kitchen (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking for advice on a dish(s) I can make using a fish stock. 
I baked a white fish with veggies in the oven in white wine and water with thyme, coriander and rosemary, topped with cheery tomato halves.
I put the juice on the table in a gravy boat to pour over the dish as required. It is a very tasty, but strong stock and it would be a shame to waste it. I have about 500 ml left over.
My partner is fussy and likes to stick to main stream dishes, she does not mind if I add flair, as long as it is a basic dish without too much spice, and it can never be HOT. Please be aware that she is also pregnant therefore restricting some ingredients.
Please help


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd suggest some sort of seafood soup or chowder.  These can be as simple or elaborate as you want to make them & always benefit from a good strong stock.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to agree.  Make a soup or stew with it.  Or, freeze the stock in ice cube trays, bag them in ziplock bags, and store frozen for later use.


----------



## Caspers Kitchen (Oct 13, 2008)

What are your thoughts on using it in a mushroom risotto?



BreezyCooking said:


> I'd suggest some sort of seafood soup or chowder. These can be as simple or elaborate as you want to make them & always benefit from a good strong stock.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 14, 2008)

That wouldn't be my first choice.  How about a seafood risotto?  You could still add some mushrooms.

I've always found seafood stock/broth works best in seafood-oriented dishes, otherwise it sort of sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 14, 2008)

Bouilliabaise.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2008)

Also good to have on hand, freeze it in ice cube trays to use in sauces. Melt a couple down, let it reduce and then add cream and let it reduce again. Makes for a quick and easy, really good sauce.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 14, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Bouilliabaise.



D'Oh!!

I *SHOULD* have thought of that!  I just had that added to my menu at work!


----------



## Caspers Kitchen (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey People, thankyou all for your advise, I put half of it in the freezer (in an ice tray, as suggested) last night and I will look for a Bouilliabaise recipe that will suit our taste for tonight. Thanks Heaps


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 27, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> I have to agree. Make a soup or stew with it. Or, freeze the stock in ice cube trays, bag them in ziplock bags, and store frozen for later use.


I use this technique to store all my stocks. Really works great.
Chau,
Marty


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Bouilliabaise.


Ah, bouillabaise: the best. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup!  Especially with a nice side of garlic bread, a small salad, and a glass of white wine.


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 29, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Yup! Especially with a nice side of garlic bread, a small salad, and a glass of white wine.


Perfect, except for maybe 2 glasses of white wine, dry Sauvignon Blanc.

Chau,
Marty


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 29, 2008)

Soup sounds really good.


----------

